# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] Is it possible to change a worksheet so that rows become columns?

## gsteel

I sometimes lay out a worksheet and then discover that it would work better if laid out differently, i.e. if rows became columns and columns became rows.  Is there a way to get excel to do this or do I have to cut and paste each cell? Sorry if this is the wrong area for this.

----------


## TMS

You can try Copy and Paste Special | Transpose into another (non-overlapping area) ...then delete the original data.

----------


## gsteel

Paste special - Transpose...Nice. Thanks

----------


## TMS

You're welcome.  :Smilie:

----------

